# Today's BB ribs & smoked jalapenos--Final pics added



## LowRent (Dec 14, 2006)

This slab just went on about 30 minutes ago. The peppers are jalapenos and will be used for various garnishments.



























*Edited @ 1:20 PM to add the following pics (after 3 hours in the smoke and just prior to being foiled):*











*Edited @ 3:50 PM to add the following pics*


























_All images shot ISO 400 @ f/5.6_


----------



## Finney (Dec 14, 2006)

Did you follow the instructions on the package?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 14, 2006)

Looking good LR!  

I have a question and I'm not being a wise ass.  Why is your door upside down?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 14, 2006)

Proally to get the temp up quicker...just a guess.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 14, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Proally to get the temp up quicker...just a guess.



Another legit question and again, I'm not being a wise ass.  How is the door being upside down going to get the temp up any faster?


----------



## LowRent (Dec 14, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Did you follow the instructions on the package?



You know it. To think I've wasted all this time on sites such as this one just to find THE directions on the back of a Tyson package. It's downright embarassing.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":19p0oaaf]Proally to get the temp up quicker...just a guess.



Another legit question and again, I'm not being a wise ass.  How is the door being upside down going to get the temp up any faster?[/quote:19p0oaaf]

The door upside down has more gap...so more air gets in and gets the fire hotter quicker...again just a guess.


----------



## LowRent (Dec 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Looking good LR!
> 
> I have a question and I'm not being a wise ass.  Why is your door upside down?



Wolf, "I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you." 

You know, I could probably let you in on a little secret if you FedEx me a couple 1 lb bottles of that outstanding rub I'm reading so much about in various places.


----------



## LowRent (Dec 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":lh0yr929]Proally to get the temp up quicker...just a guess.



Another legit question and again, I'm not being a wise ass.  How is the door being upside down going to get the temp up any faster?[/quote:lh0yr929]

It has nothing to do with temp. It's something else.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 14, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1fr6d78e][quote="Greg Rempe":1fr6d78e]Proally to get the temp up quicker...just a guess.



Another legit question and again, I'm not being a wise ass.  How is the door being upside down going to get the temp up any faster?[/quote:1fr6d78e]

The door upside down has more gap...so more air gets in and gets the fire hotter quicker...again just a guess.[/quote:1fr6d78e]

How does it have *more* of a gap upside down??  The shape doesnt' change whatsoever.  



			
				LowRent said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has nothing to do with temp. It's something else.[/quote:1fr6d78e]

I've heard of people doing it upside down, cause it falls off right side up easier.


----------



## LowRent (Dec 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I've heard of people doing it upside down, cause it falls off right side up easier.



We're still talking about the WSM door, right?

That's not it either. Come on--make with the rub... everyone is waiting in baited suspense on you.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 14, 2006)

The door is upside down because some people feel that it provides a tighter fit and hence a  better seal with less leakage of smoke.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 14, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> The door is upside down because some people feel that it provides a tighter fit and hence a  better seal with less leakage of smoke.



Thanks Bruce, since you provided the answer YOU get the Wolfe Rub!!!  Merry Christmas!!

BTW LR, my WSM works fine with it on the "right" way!   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## LowRent (Dec 14, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> The door is upside down because some people feel that it provides a tighter fit and hence a  better seal with less leakage of smoke.



Bingo!


----------



## LowRent (Dec 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":27unrpnf]The door is upside down because some people feel that it provides a tighter fit and hence a  better seal with less leakage of smoke.



Thanks Bruce, since you provided the answer YOU get the Wolfe Rub!!!  Merry Christmas!!

BTW LR, my WSM works fine with it on the "right" way!   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif][/quote:27unrpnf]

That's not fair! As a result, you will NOT be getting a Christmas card this year--and next year is questionable now. [smilie=a_cry.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 14, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, well some people believe if you die a Martyr you'll get 7 virgins in heaven too!   :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Dec 14, 2006)

Someone is going to fit in great (like an upside down door), a wise ass who takes great pics...and is all ready angeling for a free sample....


----------



## LowRent (Dec 14, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Someone is going to fit in great (like an upside down door), a wise ass who takes great pics...and is all ready angeling for a free sample....



"Fit in...?"  Who else takes great pics around here? [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":3vq3n42c]The door is upside down because some people feel that it provides a tighter fit and hence a  better seal with less leakage of smoke.



Thanks Bruce, since you provided the answer YOU get the Wolfe Rub!!!  Merry Christmas!!

BTW LR, my WSM works fine with it on the "right" way!   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif][/quote:3vq3n42c]

Hello Mr Short Term Memory. I told you that a long time ago. But I got enough rub now... so you can give it to the needy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 14, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well we try!  I'm gonna try the next pic's upside down to see if they turn out clearer! 

BTW, very nice quality pic's.


----------



## LowRent (Dec 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Well we try!  I'm gonna try the next pic's upside down to see if they turn out clearer!
> 
> BTW, very nice quality pic's.



Good thinking on the upside camera. You'll get better looking shots as its widely known in photography circles that off center subjects are generally more compelling.  However, I doubt they'll be any clearer.

That said, you know I'd be very happy to share some tips with you to improve your photography were I to receive a couple 1 lb bottles of a certain rub....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 14, 2006)

Somebody explain how it has a tighter fit. Wither upside down or right side up the same door is in the same openning. It's cymetrical so it shouldn't matter either way. I have tried it both ways and its the same either way.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 14, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Somebody explain how it has a tighter fit. Wither upside down or right side up the same door is in the same openning. It's cymetrical so it shouldn't matter either way. I have tried it both ways and its the same either way.



I think it has to do with the flange of the door being on the inside of the top...thus ...  kinda ...like... ya know... doing that...upward flow within the chamber....ummm... errrr, instead of have an open gap at the top of the door for said flow to escape. Cripes.... Ummm  ... Yeah... tha's about it. 
[smilie=a_withstupid.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif] 

A couple of times...as an expeirement, I've tried inverting the door when I saw a lot of smoke coming out of the door and the smoke coming out of the door seams was less when it was upside down.... [VOICE=FOGHORN]_In my particular test cases..... I say Test Cases...that is._ [/VOICE]


----------



## john a (Dec 14, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finney (Dec 14, 2006)

oct_97 said:
			
		

>



Damn [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Awesome looking bones 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 14, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh don't start that.  :roll:


----------



## Brian in Maine (Dec 14, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMHHO Scottie is correct.  I always have the doors upside down for the very same reason.  
Of course it could be just a New England thing.  Brian


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 14, 2006)

[smilie=threadjacked.gif] 
How about them ribs??


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 14, 2006)

Those are great looking ribs.  Very nice color.  

I am taking in all the info I can about WSM's.  I feel that it will be very usefull in the very near future.  [smilie=vibes.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 15, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Somebody explain how it has a tighter fit. Wither upside down or right side up the same door is in the same openning. It's cymetrical so it shouldn't matter either way. I have tried it both ways and its the same either way.



Thank you Nick!!    :thumbsup


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 15, 2006)

Easy boys.....didn't say it did, the answer was "...some people think...." DAMN, you guys treat everything written here as BIBLE. It's an opinion, just like what rub is best, what wood to use with what meat. Okay, it's settled, Nick and Larry are "Door, right side up" guys and LowRent is a "Door upside down" guy, and I sometimes "Swing Both Ways"


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 15, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Easy boys.....didn't say it did, the answer was "...some people think...." DAMN, you guys treat everything written here as BIBLE. It's an opinion, just like what rub is best, what wood to use with what meat. Okay, it's settled, Nick and Larry are "Door, right side up" guys and LowRent is a "Door upside down" guy, and I sometimes *"Swing Both Ways"*



I heard that about you!  It's all good, I still like you!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 15, 2006)

At least I've got a truck. [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 15, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> At least I've got a truck. [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]



Doh!  [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 15, 2006)

Brian J wrote: 





> your just jealous you don't have a wsm.



A classic case of Ceramic Envy if I've ever seen one [smilie=a_cry.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Easy boys.....didn't say it did, the answer was "...some people think...." DAMN, you guys treat everything written here as BIBLE. It's an opinion, just like what rub is best, what wood to use with what meat. Okay, it's settled, Nick and Larry are "Door, right side up" guys and LowRent is a "Door upside down" guy, and I sometimes "Swing Both Ways"



Best take this to the Blue Room! Starting to seem l;ike the Michagin boys are all a little strange! :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":3p243sc7]Easy boys.....didn't say it did, the answer was "...some people think...." DAMN, you guys treat everything written here as BIBLE. It's an opinion, just like what rub is best, what wood to use with what meat. Okay, it's settled, Nick and Larry are "Door, right side up" guys and LowRent is a "Door upside down" guy, and I sometimes "Swing Both Ways"



Best take this to the Blue Room! Starting to seem l;ike the Michagin boys are all a little strange! :twisted:[/quote:3p243sc7]
SOME of them :roll:


----------

